# V60 volume and grind size



## yoyo920 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I am fairly new to brewing with the V60, I can make a decent 1 cup coffee but I want to brew more. If I increase the amount of beans do I also need to account for grind size?

I tried doing 24g, 380g water, keeping the same grind size as before but letting the time run and it turned out way sour than I imagined.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What was the time for the 24:380 brew?

What is the time for your regular brew?


----------

